# Colt Officers ACP VS Colt Defender?



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

I'd like opinions on the two from those who have shot/owned both of them please.

My Wife owns a a Colt Officers ACP that never really appealed to me...I like it and shoot well with it but it has never been a "goose bump" pistol for me until this weekend. I'll explain:

I went shopping and shooting for a compact .45 ACP and shot half a dozen pistols with about 300 rounds between them yesterday. The local range rents pistols for trying out and I and a couple gun buddies rented a Glock G30 and a Beretta PX4 Storm .45 and we brought with us my Wife's Officers ACP, a Ruger SR1911, and older Colt Combat Commander, and a just broken in Springfield XDS with about 600 rounds thru it.

I'm trying to get myself "wrapped around" the concept that polymer pistols and DA only and all that are a matter of practice and learning to appreciate their finer qualities. All I managed to do was develop a complete and utter lust for 1911 pistols and found the polymer guns as a second best choice for me personally. I don't want to disparage these fine pistols as they shoot fine and I managed them well...I just will never find them appealing enough to practice with extensively.

I'm wanting to steal my Wife's Officers ACP but realistically this will not happen. So, I'm in the market for my own (stainless preferred) or a Colt Defender also in stainless. I handled (but did not shoot) a Colt New Agent but the trench sights are just not for me.

So...opinions please and thank you in advance.

VooDoo


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The 4.25 barrel length in the compact 1911's seem to be more reliable then the 3 inch barrels.
I'm not saying you can't get reliability in a 3 inch 1911.


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

My Wife's Officers ACP is stock and handles everything I throw at it...it's got a 3 1/2" barrel I think. The shorter 3" Defender has feeding/ejecting problems, eh? I'll have to research that...thanks for the tip!!

VooDoo


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm sorry to be of no help. I LOVE both of them!


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Your wife's Officer's is a keeper,buy her a "better piece" and use it.Kidding of course

Watch the shorter models as pic said,the slide travel screws with the feeding and ejection cycle.They do work if they are built right and you keep up on the recoil springs,but the Commander is just about the perfect size.5"ers are nice but a Commander is more nimble and has a handling that's just so nice.The shorties throw around nice but a Commander will outrun it when you want to get into it.Slow the slide down a touch and with a stock or lighter recoil spring and it handles quite fast if you use the sights to slow you down.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

pic said:


> The 4.25 barrel length in the compact 1911's seem to be more reliable then the 3 inch barrels.
> I'm not saying you can't get reliability in a 3 inch 1911.


First off, I don't have either of the Colts. Of the two 1911's I do have, I had trouble with the 3" and none at all with the 4.25". My friend bought a Colt 3" (used) and has had some trouble. For whatever it's worth, I'll stick with the commander length from now on.


----------



## bubbinator (May 15, 2012)

Have you looked at Para Ordnance 1911s? I carry a 3" Para Wart Hog 1911 with 11rds on board. While working as a State LEO it was one of my BUGs in an ankle rig. Now retired it is my most frequent companion. Never had a hiccup in 5 yrs of LEO quals 4 times a year with ball and Fed Hydra-Shok/HST +P duty ammo, which is my carry load now. I also used to carry a SS Detonics Combat Master MK VI 3" as a bug until I saw a couple for sale at a Gun Show for $1K+ ! It never hiccupped on me either with ball and duty ammo. Over the years I have had another Para 45, one of the original "Kit Gun Hi-Cap frames" with a Colt upper on it. I loved that 14rd. 1911!


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

I have shot full size (Government) 1911's as well as Commanders and Officers ACP's....there is no doubt that the full size pistols are flawless but carrying them without a major wardrobe change (I'd have to dress to carry them...) is a compromise. My Wife's Officers ACP is easy to hide and I have a problem with "printing" while carrying larger guns. I'm a thinner, tall guy, not a lot of body fat. Seriously...I can't conceal a large gun well unless I really work at it. I'm really settled on a small 1911 style as opposed to a Commander or a Government.

Bubbinator: Those Para Ordnance offerings look nice but isn't the Warthog double stacked? I have smallish hands (4" across the palms and short fingers to match) and double stack pistols with wide/thicker grips are not for me. I have several double stack pistols and all of them are good shooters but second rank as a carry gun due to my "not liking" double stacks or thick pistols.

Truthfully? I'd settle on a Springfield XDS if the damn thing had a different grip texture....the one I shot ripped my hands up so bad I had to quit shooting it.

Great suggestions guys...please keep them coming!

VooDoo


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

If you really want an Officers size go ahead and get one.While they are more prone to problems,not all are that way.I've known 2 people with Defenders that were fine and a few with officers that were fine.A buddy had an early Para shortie that was a little finicky with ammo but it ran.I would go with a Colt,I don't know if Springfiels makes an officers size but they would be my second choice.Rock Island makes some nice stuff for the money but I would be leary buying a cheap one.Colt originally made the things so I'd go there.If it appears to be made well,as in it's not a rattle trap and the machining is nice without a bunch of flaws,it's probably a good chance it will work.Colt has good warranty so if there is a problem they will make it right for you.


----------



## 1johnb (Aug 27, 2013)

I like my officers acp, but am in the market for a light wright edc. The Sig ultra or Smith & wesson 3" pro have my attention. Also I won't kick a springer EMP in .40 to the side either. But I also carry my Sig P938 as a Bug.


----------



## Mr. Maggot (10 mo ago)

pic said:


> The 4.25 barrel length in the compact 1911's seem to be more reliable then the 3 inch barrels.
> I'm not saying you can't get reliability in a 3 inch 1911.


9 years late to this thread but...I have a fullsize, (colt Gold Cup Trophy) Commander, and Compact. The GCT is new so limited experience with it but the other two have been flawless. I carry the Compact and its a tackdriver (for the size), and easy to conceal,


----------

